# מתחתנת בהריון - לא רוצה להצהיר ברבנות



## carni2010 (15/5/12)

מתחתנת בהריון - לא רוצה להצהיר ברבנות 
שלום בנות
אנחנו הולכים לפתוח תיק ברבנות. אני בהריון חודש חמישי - לא מעונינת להצהיר על ההריון כי אז צריך עוד פרוצדורות מעייפות ועולות כסף.
מישהי הצליחה להתחתן בהריון בלי להצהיר?
יש לי בטן אבל אני אסתיר אותה...
הבנתי שמקווה בכול מקרה אני צריכה לעשות...לא יודעת אם הבלנית תראה את הבטן?

מישהי הצליחה להתחתן בהריון בלי להצהיר?

תודה


----------



## רותושתוש (15/5/12)

באיזה חודש תהיי בתאריך החתונה? 
זה לא כל כך פשוט להסתיר בטן בהריון מתקדם...

שמעתי על הרבה בנות שהתחתנו בהריון (אפילו חודש 9) והצהירו על כך ברבנות ולא קרה דבר.... אפילו קיבלו הדרכת כלות כהלכתה 

ולהפך, על בנות בחודש 3 כשאין עוד בטן ופשוט לא ציינו זאת כי לא ראו כלום


----------



## carni2010 (15/5/12)

חודש חמישי. מתכוונים להתחתן תוך שבוע 
חודש חמישי. מתכוונים להתחתן תוך שבוע באולם הרבנות


----------



## רותושתוש (15/5/12)

מזל טוב! 
אז עכשיו השאלה כמה הבטן בולטת בלי בגדים? ושווה לבדוק אם את אומרת לבלנית שאת בהריון - האם היא רושמת זאת באישור?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/5/12)

הבנתי שבמקווה 
אם מגיעה כלה בהיריון - מחליפים עבורה את המים של המקווה במיוחד כך שאת הראשונה שטובלת במים האלו. 
לדעתי זה חשוב - בגלל ההיבט האסתטי והבריאותי. 

אני לא שמעתי על פרוצדורה מיוחדת ברבנות לכלות בהיריון... גם לא שמעתי שזה עולה עוד כסף. 
אני חושבת שהדבר היחיד שעושים אם כלה היא בהיריון זה שהרב מחליף את אחת מהמילים בנוסח של הטקס וזהו... 

נראה לי שהיום ברבנות יש הרבה יותר מודעות לנושא ואני לא שמעתי שהם מערימים קשיים מיוחדים.


----------



## carni2010 (15/5/12)

יש קשיים 
צריך להצהיר אבהות - הבעל וזה עולה 500 שקלים כולל תיזוז לבית דין רבני...ככה הבנתי


----------



## חבובות3 (15/5/12)

אתמול הייתי ברבנות ואני בהריון 
התהליך הוא כזה:
שניכם מצהירים על ההריון,מקבלים טופס הצהרת אבהות ואז צריכים ללכת איתו לבית הדין הרבני,שם משלמים אגרה של 240 שח ונכנסים לחדר עם 3 דיינים ששואלים מספר שאלות את האב המיועד ואז מבקשים שתצאו מהחדר.כעבור כמה דקות,מקבלים פרוטוקול כתוב ובו אישור שלהם על הצהרת האבהות
לוקחים את ההצהרה וחוזרים איתה למקום ההתחלתי.
לא ממש סיפור אפשר להתמודד עם זה.
בהצלחה והמון מזל טוב לכל המתחתנות והמתחתנים


----------



## yoli (17/5/12)

חברה שלי קרה לה אותו דבר 
היא והרבנית התעלמו מזה לגמריי...


----------



## מיכאלה262 (17/5/12)

חברה שלי ממש לא מזמן התחתנה בהריון.. 
תשלחי לי את המייל שלך למייל שלי [email protected]
אני אעשה לה העבר למייל ואעדכן אותך. 
אפילו מסקרן אותי באמת מה היא עשתה בשביל לא להאריך את הפרוצדורה.


----------



## carni2010 (17/5/12)

שלחתי לך מייל


----------

